# relocating again - this time to New Plymouth



## WannaBeInOZ08 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi. 

I am Brit from North west England. My fella and I moved to Auckland 3 years ago and we love it. We dont love the traffic or the house prices so we have decided to move to the Taranaki region - New Plymouth

Its an up and coming place with lots of oil/energy related industry as well as the usual agriculture!

My hubby (married in NZ a few months ago to my UK partner) has a job to go to but i dont. I have given up a very good role in Auckland that pays well so am a little nervous about finding work down in a much smaller place.

Also it took a while for us to build up a group of friends in Auckland and I think we could be mad putting ourselves through all that 'new to the area' stuff again but we really want to buy a lifestyle block so we can live the kiwi dream and we just cant afford it in Auckland. (we currently rent a house on a farm within auckland)

Is there anyone in the New Plymouth area that can give any info/advice would be really grateful!

The big move is in 3 weeks

Thanks guys!!


----------

